# The TOP TEN T-shirt Stores around the World



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

hello guys!!

I´m from Brazil and i´m trying to list the TOP TEN t-shirt stores(e-commerce) around the world.

I would like to get your opinion about stores you know.

Tks for help.

Mr Garcia


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

t shirt hell
threadless
johnny cupcakes


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd have to say Johnny Cupcakes has a great design and content


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

Busted Tees.


----------



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for help !!


----------



## Indietee (Jun 29, 2007)

There are 2 great t-shirts shop in japan!

- UT
- Graniph

Please check their website, it's awsome!!


----------



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

Indietee said:


> There are 2 great t-shirts shop in japan!
> 
> - UT
> - Graniph
> ...


 
Hi Indie!Tks for the information.

Wich is the UT web site ??

Tks.


----------



## Indietee (Jun 29, 2007)

tshirtbrasil said:


> Hi Indie!Tks for the information.
> 
> Wich is the UT web site ??
> 
> Tks.


UT is http://ut.uniqlo.com/.
Granigh is Design Tshirts Store graniph

Both of them is from Japan.

We refered to them to make our website to fit to American market.


----------



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

Just about 4 or 5 months ago I saw a topic here that guys said a lot of on line stores... Perhaps someone remember about this topic...tks.


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

Karmaloop by far!!!


----------



## ravagenrumble (May 1, 2007)

yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thank you so much! all those sites are so inspirational!

the johnny cupcakes one! very very cool more so for the story of how he just made ends meet and out of no where everything grew!


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

Deezteez.com/deezbrand.com is pretty big


----------



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot Guys! More information will be welcome!!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

While there are naughty aspects (the whole stealing scandal a few years ago), Urban Outfitters have a usually superb collection (and proof people lap up £40 t-shirts)


----------



## csubik (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I know and i like : t shirt hell, threadless.com, and french online shop like lafrise.com, pook-tshirt.com...


----------



## tshirtbrasil (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice sites.... Be welcome with more and more names!


----------



## dyer (Jul 11, 2007)

this is a great thread!!!!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I like the t-shirt arts of BEAMS T OFFICIAL WEB STORE


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

these just online stores and you create/ship product?.........

i would rather have control over my product then giving up my designs

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

237am said:


> these just online stores and you create/ship product?.........
> 
> i would rather have control over my product then giving up my designs
> 
> b


People are just examples of t-shirt stores that are online. 

These aren't service recommendations and folks aren't suggesting that you give up your designs; they are just online t-shirt stores that people like...to give inspiration.


----------

